# Noonie that sneaky SOB!!!



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

So I go to the Post Office to mail out Peter's (Pnoon) winnings for completing the No Contest Contest but instead of my hitting him I find that the underhanded Son of a Bitch has hit me first!

MASSIVE EXPLOSION!!!!

That treacherous MF'er hit me with a POWERHOUSE of a bomb. He included a bottle of very nice Dolgoruki Russian Vodka (cause I'm such a damn lush) and a great package of nice cigars.

Noonie you bastard!!!!!!!

Who the Hell do you think you're F'n with???? I'm not some Johnny-come-Newbie who you can just push around with such bombs!! My retribution will not be swift or entertaining!!

I will draw it out for years so that you will be left to wonder whether the misery in your life is fate.. or the machinations of XXX!!!!!

03052710000170468002

BOO YA!!!!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> So I go to the Post Office to mail out Peter's (Pnoon) winnings for completing the No Contest Contest but instead of my hitting him I find that the underhanded Son of a Bitch has hit me first!
> 
> MASSIVE EXPLOSION!!!!
> 
> ...


What ? No pictures?

And just to show you what a great guy I am , I will wait until tomorrow at the earliest before entering any more contests.

I hope you enjoy the drinks and smokes, my friend.

:SM


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice hit Pnoon. Enjoy the smokes XXX. 

CBF :w


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry Pete, but as you know... since the Vegas HERF my Digi has been DOA... sorry, no pics but I was damn Surprised!!!!


XXX


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

This is what type of Vodka Noonie sent me


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice PNOON. Thats the way to hittem first.

XXX,he was quicker on the draw this time.

Nice job.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Whata sneaky bastage that Petey is :w


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

That is so awesome a preemptive strike at its best nooner I salute you


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Sorry Pete, but as you know... since the Vegas HERF my Digi has been DOA... sorry, no pics but I was damn Surprised!!!!
> 
> XXX


Well at least let our studio audience know what cigars you got.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> This is what type of Vodka Noonie sent me


Your timing of this thread was almost creepy - since your bottle was already on the way.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16904
:al :al


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Your timing of this thread was almost creepy - since your bottle was already on the way.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16904
> :al :al


I've been getting that a lot lately. Just yesterday Fredster was about to start a thread on Hoyo Particular's when I posted mine.... weird... that's like the 3rd time this week someone has told me that.

Again thank you so much Peter....

Oh.. and answer your damn phone!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Oh.. and answer your damn phone!


Hello? Hello? Is this thing on?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

That's it! Good to see Dustin put in his place! :bx Thanks Noonie!  



:ms NCRM


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Holy crap nooner! Remind me never to get into a trade, or argument with you, ya sneaky, bombin, pre-emptive striking SOB! That's the way to do it!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah don't mess with the Noonie.... he'll get you!

So I told Peter that I would give him my thoughts on the Vodka he sent me later on tonite after I'd had a glass or two.

BUT since I am a firm believer that its 5'oclock somewhere I decided to pour myself a couple of shots right now...

And I must say that I am quite pleased with this Vodka. Its definitely the type of Vodka that you would like to drink straight up. Its smooth and very clean tasting. Sort of refreshing as well since it has a slight citrus taste. I am 100% happy with this Vodka and now I know why Noonie drove so far to get it. It's worth it!!

Thanx again Peter and thanx to you... I'll be about $50 lighter the next time I order alcohol 

XXX


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Yeah don't mess with the Noonie.... he'll get you!
> 
> So I told Peter that I would give him my thoughts on the Vodka he sent me later on tonite after I'd had a glass or two.
> 
> ...


That didn't take long, ya lush. :al
Glad you like it.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Holy crap nooner! Remind me never to get into a trade, or argument with you, ya *sneaky, bombin, pre-emptive striking SOB!* That's the way to do it!


I'm glad that won't fit in a CUT.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I'm glad that won't fit in a CUT.


has anybody tried? I mean.. if Flaming Gay Oompa Loompa fits... the possibilities are almost endless... who's got some credits?! :r


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Nice preemptive strike Peter! Good taste in Vodka too. Congrats XXX!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Great job Peter! You are one generous BOTL. Congrats to you Dustin.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BOOYAH!!!!! WTG Peter!!!!! Hit'em Hard, Hit'em Fast, but most of all...Hit'em First!!!!! Congrats Dustin!!!!

Ron


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Just thought I'd say that Damn is that Vodka good! I've gone through 2 bottles of it thus far.... Thanx Noonie...

Oh yeah, read the Vodka Martini thread


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Just thought I'd say that Damn is that Vodka good! I've gone through 2 bottles of it thus far.... Thanx Noonie...
> 
> Oh yeah, read the Vodka Martini thread


I did. And I'm glad you can find it locally.

I guess I should go try Damrak gin. I've got some lonely olives whose only company here is Bombay Sapphire, Tanqueray 10, and Boomsma. Like fine cigars, I enjoy having choices of fine liquor.

:al


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

oh, now that's just damn sneaky, and underhanded, and devious.


i love it.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

WTG Peter!!! LOL.. hit him before he hits you. I'm sure everyone knows what smokes Dustin got. 

I can honestly say I've never had a martini. I would want the olives though. Frank and I usually only drink bourbon's. Frank doesn't care for vodka at all. One of my favorite drinks and don't hit me too hard is Absolute and cranberry. 

Never had a manhattan either (I'll have to try one the next time we go to dinner). I have had many whiskey sours and love them but they give me heart burn.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> WTG Peter!!! LOL.. hit him before he hits you. I'm sure everyone knows what smokes Dustin got.
> 
> I can honestly say I've never had a martini. I would want the olives though. Frank and I usually only drink bourbon's. Frank doesn't care for vodka at all. One of my favorite drinks and don't hit me too hard is Absolute and cranberry.
> 
> Never had a manhattan either (I'll have to try one the next time we go to dinner). I have had many whiskey sours and love them but they give me heart burn.


Dustin is a vodka martini fan. I prefer gin with olives.

And, Anita, if I were to "hit you too hard" it would be with cigars.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> oh, now that's just damn sneaky, and underhanded, and devious.


Thanks, Tony. Those are some of the nicest things anyone has ever said to me. 
It's a good thing to be damn sneaky, and underhanded, and devious in da jungle.
:w


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Thanks, Tony. Those are some of the nicest things anyone has ever said to me.
> It's a good thing to be damn sneaky, and underhanded, and devious in da jungle.
> :w


Don't forget lady butt as well????

Nice hit Peter on that bastage we so lovingly call Dustin furniture..


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Although Anita calls me Custin :r


Or Daddy


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Although Anita calls me Custin :r
> 
> Or Daddy


Well she is short......:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> Don't forget lady butt as well????
> 
> Nice hit Peter on that bastage we so lovingly call Dustin furniture..


And from the photos I've seen, you are an expert on "Dustin' furniture"!!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats XXX, fabulously lucious winnings. Can't say I am a big Martini fan cause I've never bloody had one, maybe you could enlighten me with the best way to make one and I'll give it ago cause I don't mind Vodka and I've been told the only way to have a Martini is with vodka.... not Gin, sorry Noonie 

But here's something to do with all that cheap vodka you might have laying around the house. You get these sweets called Spearmint Leaves, they are a soft spearmint flavoured sweetie covered in sugar. Cut up 1/2 - 3/4 packet of these and put them in the bottle of vodka and then put it in the freezer. Mmmmmmmmmmmm Spearmint flavoured vodka, is very nice.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Congrats XXX, fabulously lucious winnings. Can't say I am a big Martini fan cause I've never bloody had one, maybe you could enlighten me with the best way to make one and I'll give it ago cause I don't mind Vodka and I've been told the only way to have a Martini is with vodka.... not Gin, sorry Noonie
> 
> But here's something to do with all that cheap vodka you might have laying around the house. You get these sweets called Spearmint Leaves, they are a soft spearmint flavoured sweetie covered in sugar. Cut up 1/2 - 3/4 packet of these and put them in the bottle of vodka and then put it in the freezer. Mmmmmmmmmmmm Spearmint flavoured vodka, is very nice.


Jason, 
While I prefer a true martini (with gin, dammit), I also enjoy a good vodka martini. However, and I think Dustin will back me up 100% on this, do NOT use cheap vodka. If you are going to have a martini use top shelf liquor. 
:2


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Jason,
> While I prefer a true martini (with gin, dammit), I also enjoy a good vodka martini. However, and I think Dustin will back me up 100% on this, do NOT use cheap vodka. If you are going to have a martini use top shelf liquor.
> :2


I understand Pete, this is why I use the cheap stuff for my Spearmint Lolly water I have never bought the good stuff and never had a Martini but would like to try making them. Hence my question for a good mix, I was reading an article just the other day about Martini's and I was just curious as to what you guys recommend. Then I will get the good stuff to make it.

Now I'm thread jacking, sorry XXX.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

No prob DownUnda.... I like a good threadjack once in awhile 

Traditionally a Vodka Martini is made in much the same way as a regular Gin Martini just substituting a Vodka for Gin. So in essence it would be:

2 parts Vodka
1 part Vermouth
Shake or Stir/ Strain out liquid
Garnish with a twist (strip of lemon peel)

Now that's just your standard run of the mill Vodka Martini. As you add more things to it the name changes as does the flavor (ie- a Martini Garnished with an onion is a "Gibson"/ a Martini with a splash of olive juice would be a "Dirty Martini"/etc)

Now there are many different types of Martini's but since you're just starting out I'd reccomend a Citrus Martini which is one of my faves. It contains:

2 parts Premium Vodka
1 Part Contreau
Splash of Lemon Juice

For a beginner this is a good Martini as it incorporates Fresh flavors onto the Vodka therefore making it a little more manageable to novices.

Another good one is a Frech Martini:

2 parts Premium Vodka
1 part Chambord
Splash of Pineapple Juice

However with the French Martini you're starting to get into the realm of "Flavored" Martini's which are somewhat frowned upon by your traditional Martini drinkers (mostly the Martini snobs). My advice is to drink whatever you like and what tastes good to you and to hell with everyone else!

As a beginner I would start with a Traditional Vodka Martini and work your way up from there. If you would like any more of my favorite recipes just let me know and I'll post them here 

XXX


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks mate, now gotta find a good Vodka... in Australia that could be a problem  Lotsa beer, bourbon and some crapy rum that the make on the right coast. However you do find some good whiskey here thankfully.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> No prob DownUnda.... I like a good threadjack once in awhile
> 
> Traditionally a Vodka Martini is made in much the same way as a regular Gin Martini just substituting a Vodka for Gin. So in essence it would be:
> 
> ...


Great post (and advice) Dustin. 
However, IMHO, 2 part gin/vodka to 1 part vermouth is WAY too much vermouth. I prefer approx 3oz liquor to a splash (few drops) of vermouth. Sometimes, I will pour some vermouth into the martini glass, swirl it around to coat the inside and toss the rest. Shake the booze over ice and pour into the martini glass with your chosen garnish.

I think we need to have a martini party. :al


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Great post (and advice) Dustin.
> However, IMHO, 2 part gin/vodka to 1 part vermouth is WAY too much vermouth. I prefer approx 3oz liquor to a splash (few drops) of vermouth. Sometimes, I will pour some vermouth into the martini glass, swirl it around to coat the inside and toss the rest. Shake the booze over ice and pour into the martini glass with your chosen garnish.
> 
> I think we need to have a martini party. :al


I agree.. an officially sanctioned CS Martini Party... great idea!

I guess its to each their own on the vermouth part... but you're right I think the majority of the Martini drinkers enjoy less vermouth. Good call peter!

The other day Echo made a Martini for me (God bless that woman) and she used like 6 parts Vodka to everything else LOL. I love the way she makes Martini's hahaha

Last week she made me an espresso Martini similar to the ones we had at Casa Fuente in Vegas. Do you remember those? Those were the darker drinks that Mo and I were having  Damn they're good.

Next we have to learn how to make a proper Mojito!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Next we have to learn how to make a proper Mojito!


That is next on my "learn to make" list. I had a couple at Casa Fuente that were outstanding. After that, I told myself I would have to make these at home.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice Nooner..Enjoy yourself :al


----------

